# Interesting "other" bee i saw today



## Backyarder

Watching the bees on the "live forever" plant yesterday. I saw this bee. A few pictures I thought i would share. I don't have a positive id. Im in south central Kansas, near Wichita.


----------



## gjt

Looks like a stocky bee, from the genus melissodes, possibly psilomelissodes or tachymelissodes.


----------



## Origonhives

I saw this non-bee pollinating my basil. It looks somewhat like a yellow jacket.


----------



## greathorned

Looks like what I drove halfway across Tompkins County this past June for a friend only to learn it looks identical to what we call a Mason Bee.


----------

